# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حديث ابكى حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.... قرأ وتمعن وتفكر!!!!!!!

## الغسينابي

*اعلم بان المكان المناسب لهذا الموضوع المنتدي الاسلامي ولكن نسبة لتواجد الاغلبية في العام وللفائدة رأيت ان اكتبه في العام فلكم الشكر

حديث ابكى حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.... قرأ وتمعن وتفكر

------------------------------------
سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم سر سعادة قلبك بأن تشعر أن الله راض عنك

اصبر قليلا، فبعد العسر تيسيروكل وقت له أمر وتدبير

قبل أن تبدأ القراءة اقطع الإتصال ، واقرأ بتمعّن و رويّة . .أسأل الله عز وجل أن
ينفعني وإياكم بما نقرأ ..روى يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس بن مالك قال: جاء جبريل إلى
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ساعةٍ ما كان يأتيه فيها متغيّر اللون، فقال له النبي
صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( مالي أراك متغير اللون )) فقال: يا محمد جئتُكَ في الساعة
التي أمر الله بمنافخ النار أن تنفخ فيها، ولا ينبغي لمن يعلم أن جهنم حق، و أن
النار حق، وأن عذاب القبر حق، وأن عذاب الله أكبر أنْ تقرّ عينه حتى يأمنها... فقال
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يا جبريل صِف لي جهنم )) قال: نعم، إن الله تعالى لمّا
خلق جهنم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فاحْمَرّت، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فابْيَضّت، ثم أوقد
عليها ألف سنة فاسْوَدّت، فهي سوداء مُظلمة لا ينطفئ لهبها ولا جمرها ..والذي بعثك
بالحق، لو أن خُرْم إبرة فُتِحَ منها لاحترق أهل الدنيا عن آخرهم من حرّها … والذي
بعثك بالحق، لو أن ثوباً من أثواب أهل النار عَلِقَ بين السماء و الأرض، لمات جميع
أهل الأرض من نَتَنِهَا و حرّها عن آخرهم لما يجدون من حرها …والذي بعثك بالحق
نبياً ، لو أن ذراعاً من السلسلة التي ذكرها الله تعالى في كتابه وُضِع على جبلٍ
لَذابَ حتى يبلُغ الأرض السابعة …والذي بعثك بالحق نبياً ، لو أنّ رجلاً بالمغرب
يُعَذّب لاحترق الذي بالمشرق من شدة عذابها … >حرّها شديد ، و قعرها بعيد ، و حليها
حديد ، و شرابها الحميم و الصديد ، و ثيابها مقطعات النيران ، لها سبعة أبواب، لكل
باب منهم جزءٌ مقسومٌ من الرجال والنساء … فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( أهي
كأبوابنا هذه ؟! )) قال: لا ، ولكنها مفتوحة، بعضها أسفل من بعض، من باب إلى باب
مسيرة سبعين سنة، كل باب منها أشد حراً من الذي يليه سبعين ضعفاً ، يُساق أعداء
الله إليها فإذا انتهوا إلى بابها استقبلتهم الزبانية بالأغلال و السلاسل، فتسلك
السلسلة في فمه وتخرج من دُبُرِه ، وتُغَلّ يده اليسرى إلى عنقه، وتُدخَل يده
اليمنى في فؤاده، وتُنزَع من بين كتفيه ، وتُشدّ بالسلاسل، ويُقرّن كل آدمي مع
شيطان في سلسلة ، ويُسحَبُ على وجهه ، وتضربه الملائكة بمقامع من حديد، كلما أرادوا
أن يخرجوا منها من غم أُعيدوا فيها … فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( مَنْ سكّان
هذه الأبواب ؟! )) فقال: أما الباب الأسفل ففيه المنافقون، ومَن كفر مِن أصحاب
المائدة، وآل فرعون ، و اسمها الهاوية ... و الباب الثاني فيه المشركون و اسمه
الجحيم … و الباب الثالث فيه الصابئون و اسمه سَقَر .. و الباب الرابع فيه ابليس و
من تَبِعَهُ ، و المجوس ، و اسمه لَظَى …و الباب الخامس فيه اليهود و اسمه
الحُطَمَة … و الباب السادس فيه النصارى و اسمه العزيز ، ثم أمسكَ جبريلُ حياءً من
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال له عليه السلام: ((ألا تخبرني من سكان الباب
السابع ؟ )) فقال: فيه أهل الكبائر من أمتك الذين ماتوا و لم يتوبوا . فخَرّ النبي
صلى الله عليه وسلم مغشيّاً عليه، فوضع جبريل رأسه على حِجْرِه حتى أفاق، فلما أفاق
قال عليه الصلاة و السلام: (( يا جبريل عَظُمَتْ مصيبتي ، و اشتدّ حزني ، أَوَ يدخل
أحدٌ من أمتي النار ؟؟؟ )) قال: نعم ، أهل الكبائر من أمتك . . ثم بكى رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم، و بكى جبريل … و دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منزله و
احتجب عن الناس ، فكان لا يخرج إلا إلى الصلاة يصلي و يدخل و لا يكلم أحداً، يأخذ
في الصلاة يبكي و يتضرّع إلى الله تعالى ..فلما كان اليوم الثالث ، أقبل أبو بكر
رضي الله عنه حتى وقف بالباب و قال: السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت الرحمة، هل إلى رسول
الله من سبيل ؟ فلم يُجبه أحد فتنحّى باكياً. ..فأقبل عمر رضي الله عنه فوقف بالباب
و قال: السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت الرحمة، هل إلى رسول الله من سبيل ؟ فلم يُجبه أحد
فتنحّى يبكي. ..فأقبل سلمان الفارسي حتى وقف بالباب و قال: السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت
الرحمة، هل إلى مولاي رسول الله من سبيل ؟ فأقبل يبكي مرة، ويقع مرة، ويقوم أخرى
حتى أتى بيت فاطمة ووقف بالباب ثم قال: السلام عليك يا ابنة رسول الله صلى الله
عليه وسلم ، وكان علي رضي الله عنه غائباً ، فقال: يا ابنة رسول الله ، إنّ رسول
الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد احتجب عن الناس فليس يخرج إلا إلى الصلاة فلا يكلم
أحداً و لا يأذن لأحدٍ في الدخول .. فاشتملت فاطمة بعباءة قطوانية و أقبلت حتى وقفت
على باب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم سلّمت و قالت : يا رسول الله أنا فاطمة ،
ورسول الله ساجدٌ يبكي، فرفع رأسه و قال: (( ما بال قرة عيني فاطمة حُجِبَت عني ؟
افتحوا لها الباب )) ففتح لها الباب فدخلت ، فلما نظرت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه
وسلم بكت بكاءً شديداً لما رأت من حاله مُصفرّاً متغيراً قد ذاب لحم وجهه من البكاء
و الحزن ، فقالت: يا رسول الله ما الذي نزل عليك ؟! فقال: (( يا فاطمة جاءني جبريل
و وصف لي أبواب جهنم ، و أخبرني أن في أعلى بابها أهل الكبائر من أمتي ، فذلك الذي
أبكاني و أحزنني )) قالت: يا رسول الله كيف يدخلونها ؟! قال: (( بلى تسوقهم
الملائكة إلى النار ، و لا تَسْوَدّ وجوههم ، و لا تَزْرَقّ أعينهم ، و لا يُخْتَم
على أفواههم ، و لا يقرّنون مع الشياطين ، و لا يوضع عليهم السلاسل و الأغلال ))
قالت: يا رسول الله كيف تقودهم الملائكة ؟! قال: (( أما الرجال فباللحى، و أما
النساء فبالذوائب و النواصي .. فكم من ذي شيبةٍ من أمتي يُقبَضُ على لحيته وهو
ينادي: واشَيْبتاه واضعفاه ، و كم من شاب قد قُبض على لحيته ، يُساق إلى النار وهو
ينادي: واشباباه واحُسن صورتاه ، و كم من امرأة من أمتي قد قُبض على ناصيتها تُقاد
إلى النار و هي تنادي: وافضيحتاه واهتك ستراه ، حتى يُنتهى بهم إلى مالك ، فإذا نظر
إليهم مالك قال للملائكة: من هؤلاء ؟ فما ورد عليّ من الأشقياء أعجب شأناً من هؤلاء
، لم تَسْوَدّ وجوههم ولم تَزرقّ أعينهم و لم يُختَم على أفواههم و لم يُقرّنوا مع
الشياطين و لم توضع السلاسل و الأغلال في أعناقهم !!!فيقول الملائكة: هكذا أُمِرنا
أن نأتيك بهم على هذه الحالة…فيقول لهم مالك: يا معشر الأشقياء من أنتم ؟! وروي في
خبر آخر : أنهم لما قادتهم الملائكة قالوا : وامحمداه ، فلما رأوا مالكاً نسوا اسم
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من هيبته ، فيقول لهم : من أنتم؟ فيقولون: نحن ممن أُنزل
علينا القرآن،ونحن ممن يصوم رمضان . فيقول لهم مالك: ما أُنزل القرآن إلا على أمة
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا سمعوا اسم محمد صاحوا : نحن من أمة محمد صلى الله
عليه وسلم . فيقول لهم مالك : أما كان لكم في القرآن زاجرٌ عن معاصي الله تعالى ..
فإذا وقف بهم على شفير جهنم، ونظروا إلى النار وإلى الزبانية قالوا: يا مالك ائذن
لنا نبكي على أنفسنا ، فيأذن لهم ، فيبكون الدموع حتى لم يبق لهم دموع ، فيبكون
الدم ، فيقول مالك: ما أحسن هذا البكاء لو كان في الدنيا، فلو كان في الدنيا من
خشية الله ما مسّتكم النار اليوم .. فيقول مالك للزبانية : ألقوهم .. ألقوهم في
النار فإذا أُلقوا في النار نادوا بأجمعهم : لا إله إلا الله ، فترجع النار عنهم ،
فيقول مالك: يا نار خذيهم، فتقول : كيف آخذهم و هم يقولون لا إله إلا الله؟ فيقول
مالك: نعم، بذلك أمر رب العرش، فتأخذهم ، فمنهم من تأخذه إلى قدميه، ومنهم من تأخذه
إلى ركبتيه، ومنهم من تأخذه إلى حقويه، ومنهم من تأخذه إلى حلقه، فإذا أهوت النار
إلى وجهه قال مالك: لا تحرقي وجوههم فطالما سجدوا للرحمن في الدنيا، و لا تحرقي
قلوبهم فلطالما عطشوا في شهر رمضان .. فيبقون ما شاء الله فيها ، ويقولون: يا أرحم
الراحمين يا حنّان يا منّان، فإذا أنفذ الله تعالى حكمه قال: يا جبريل ما فعل
العاصون من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فيقول: اللهم أنت أعلم بهم . فيقول انطلق
فانظر ما حالهم . فينطلق جبريل عليه السلام إلى مالك و هو على منبر من نار في وسط
جهنم، فإذا نظر مالك على جبريل عليه السلام قام تعظيماً له ، فيقول له يا جبريل :
ماأدخلك هذا الموضع ؟ فيقول: ما فَعَلْتَ بالعصابة العاصية من أمة محمد ؟ فيقول
مالك: ما أسوأ حالهم و أضيَق مكانهم،قد أُحرِقَت أجسامهم، و أُكِلَت لحومهم،
وبقِيَت وجوههم و قلوبهم يتلألأ فيها الإيمان . فيقول جبريل: ارفع الطبق عنهم حتى
انظر إليهم . قال فيأمر مالك الخَزَنَة فيرفعون الطبق عنهم، فإذا نظروا إلى جبريل
وإلى حُسن خَلقه، علموا أنه ليس من ملائكة العذاب فيقولون : من هذا العبد الذي لم
نر أحداً قط أحسن منه ؟ فيقول مالك : هذا جبريل الكريم الذي كان يأتي محمداً صلى
الله عليه وسلم بالوحي ، فإذا سمعوا ذِكْر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحوا بأجمعهم:
يا جبريل أقرئ محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم منا السلام، وأخبره أن معاصينا فرّقت
بيننا وبينك، وأخبره بسوء حالنا . فينطلق جبريل حتى يقوم بين يدي الله تعالى ،
فيقول الله تعالى: كيف رأيت أمة محمد؟ فيقول: يارب ما أسوأ حالهم و أضيق مكانهم .
فيقول: هل سألوك شيئاً ؟ فيقول: يا رب نعم، سألوني أن أُقرئ نبيّهم منهم السلام و
أُخبره بسوء حالهم . فيقول الله تعالى : انطلق فأخبره … فينطلق جبريل إلى النبي صلى
الله عليه وسلم وهو في خيمة من درّة بيضاء لها أربعة آلاف باب، لكل باب مصراعان من
ذهب ، فيقول: يا محمد . . قد جئتك من عند العصابة العصاة الذين يُعذّبون من أمتك في
النار ، وهم يُقرِئُونك السلام ويقولون ما أسوأ حالنا، وأضيق مكاننا .. فيأتي النبي
صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تحت العرش فيخرّ ساجداً ويثني على الله تعالى ثناءً لم يثنِ
عليه أحد مثله .. فيقول الله تعالى : ارفع رأسك ، و سَلْ تُعْطَ ، و اشفع تُشفّع .
فيقول: (( يا رب الأشقياء من أمتي قد أنفذتَ فيهم حكمك وانتقمت منهم، فشفّعني فيهم
)) فيقول الله تعالى : قد شفّعتك فيهم ، فَأْتِ النار فأخرِج منها من قال لا إله
إلا الله . فينطلق النبي صلىالله عليه وسلم فإذا نظر مالك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
قام تعظيماً له فيقول : (( يا مالك ما حال أمتي الأشقياء ؟! )) فيقول: ما أسوأ
حالهم و أضيق مكانهم... فيقول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( افتح الباب و ارفع
الطبق )) ، فإذا نظر أصحاب النار إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحوا بأجمعهم
فيقولون: يا محمد ، أَحْرَقت النار جلودنا و أحرقت أكبادنا، فيُخرجهم جميعاً و قد
صاروا فحماً قد أكلتهم النار فينطلق بهم إلى نهر بباب الجنة يسمى نهر الحيوان ،
فيغتسلون منه فيخرجون منه شباباً جُرْدَاً مُرْدَاً مُكحّلين و كأنّ وجوههم مثل
القمر ، مكتوب على جباههم "الجهنّميون عتقاء الرحمن من النار" ، فيدخلون الجنة فإذا
رأى أهل النار أن المسلمين قد أُخرجوا منها قالوا : يا ليتنا كنا مسلمين وكنا نخرج
من النار، وهو قوله تعالى : } رُبّمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفََرَواْ لَوْ كَانُواْ
مُسْلِمِينَ { [ الحجر:2 ] *و عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (( اذكروا من
النار ما شئتم، فلا تذكرون شيئاً إلا وهي أشد منه )) و قال: (( إنّ أَهْوَن أهل
النار عذاباً لَرجلٌ في رجليه نعلان من نار ، يغلي منهما دماغه، كأنه مرجل، مسامعه
جمر، وأضراسه جمر، و أشفاره لهب النيران، و تخرج أحشاء بطنه من قدميه ، و إنه
لَيَرى أنه أشد أهل النار عذاباً، و إنه مِن أهون أهل النار عذاباً )) * وعن ميمون
بن مهران أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية : } وَ إِنَّ جَهَنّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ
{ [ الحجر:43 ] ، وضع سلمان يده على رأسه و خرج هارباً ثلاثة أيام ، لا يُقدر عليه
حتى جيء به… اللهم أَجِرْنَا من النار .. اللهم أجرنا من النار .. اللهم أجرنا من
النار .. اللهم أَجِر كاتب هذه الرسالة من النار .. اللهم أجر قارئها من النار
..اللهم أجر مرسلها من النار .. اللهم أجرنا والمسلمين من النار آمين . . آمين . .
آمين ** انشرها و لك الدعاء و الأجر إن شاء الله تعالى (رجاء خاص من كل من تصله هذه الرسالة أن يدعو لي بالرحمة والمغفرة
. ، وجزاكم الله خيراً 
*

----------


## تينا

*يارب ارحم كاتب هذه الاسطر وجعله من اهل الجنه 
يارب اعطينا حسن الخاتمه 
يارب اهدينا الي الطريق الصحيح
لنا وجميع المسلمين الاحياء منهم والاموات
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم مشكور ... والله احسست بشئ غريب اثناء قراتي لها والله لو قرا هذه السطور اي احد لما فعل ما يغضب الله
جزالك الله خير وساحرص على نشرها
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*اللهم اجرنا من النار
ماشي انقلها منتدى اخر لو مافي مشكلة لانها قصة تستحق
*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم نسالك حسن الخاتمة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اللهم اعوز بك من عزاب جهنم واعوز بك من عزاب القبر 
للهم اتينا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وغينا عزاب النار 
اعوز بالله من شرور انفسنا ومن سيتات اعمالنا
اللهم احسن خواتمنا اامين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمدة 

الاهم نجينا وظلنا في ظلك يم لاظل الا ظلك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اللهم اجرنا من عذاب النار وعذاب القبر....جزاك الله عنا كل الخير وبعدد من قرأ هذه الرساله ربنا يغفر ليك
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم اهدنا الى صراطك المستقيم
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلمووووووووووووووو علي المرور انشرها ولك الثواب والاجر ان شاء الله:bluefly:
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*
*

----------


## أبو اية

*جذاك الله ألف خير
قول:يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

جذاك الله ألف خير
قول:يالطيف



 


تسلم ويالطيف من هول اليوم المخيف
*

----------


## looly

*اللهم انا نسالك الجنة ونعوذ بك من النار
اللهم ارحم كاتب الاسطر واغفر له
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة looly
					

اللهم انا نسالك الجنة ونعوذ بك من النار
اللهم ارحم كاتب الاسطر واغفر له



 


تسلمي لولي ويغفر للجميع 
          شكرا علي المرور
*

----------


## أبو وفاء

*اللهم اجرنا من النار
اللهم اجرنا من النار
اللهم اجرنا من النار
*

----------

